# Cranberry&pomegranate juice.



## hedgerow-wine (Feb 23, 2012)

*ingredients:* to make 1 gallon.

1.5lt-cranberry&pomegranate juice.
1lt-Red grape juice.
1kg-sugar.
1tsp-GP wine yeast compound.
water.

this wine will not cost a lot of


----------

